# [SOLVED] WPA_SUPPLICANT: Could not find wireless interface

## JudithSamaniego

PLEASE HELP:  long story short: I've had WiFi working for a long time and now it stopped after attempting to make bluetooth detection work   :Confused: 

I have Gentoo 4.4.6 and I need to make my wpa_supplicant work again.

In case it might be needed, I followed the Bluetooth Headset article: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth_Headset

and the Bluetooth Article https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

I did follow some forum pages but i don't quite remember although i saved some commands I used (they might be the cause of it)

* I don't know what this does, but i used it if it has something to do with it: 

   dbus-send --print-reply --system -dest=org.bluez / org.bluez.Manager.DefaultAdapter

* I also updated the use flags with --deep @world command

lsmod | grep iwlwifi

(nothing)

sudo /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

```

 * Could not find a wireless interface

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

```

sudo iwconfig

```

eno1      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

```

 sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlo1 start

```

* /etc/init.d/net.wlo1 uses runscript, please convert to openrc-run.

 * Bringing up interface wlo1

 *   ERROR: interface wlo1 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlo1 failed to start

```

sudo emerge --search iwl

```

*  sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode

      Latest version available: 39.31.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 177 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 1000BGN ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 37.8.10_p2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 77 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Wireless 3160, 7260, 7265 Bluetooth

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.16.242414

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 457 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode

      Latest version available: 9.221.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 212 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Ultimate-N 6300 and Advanced-N 6000 ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl6005-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 18.168.6.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 320 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Advanced N 6005 ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl6030-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 18.168.6.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 323 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Advanced N 6030 ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl6050-ucode

      Latest version available: 41.28.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 219 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 6250-AGN ucode

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl7260-ucode [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.16.242414

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 484 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260

      License:       ipw3945

[ Applications found : 8 ]

```

sudo lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI

   Kernel driver in use: bdw_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadwell-U Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Camarillo Device (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadwell-U Camarillo Device

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP USB xHCI Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP USB xHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP MEI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP MEI Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev e3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #2 (rev e3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev e3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev e3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP LPC Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI Mode] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP SMBus Controller

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless AC 3165

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

I'VE TRIED:

* recompiling the kernel (keeping and removing the changes made from Bluetooth configuration) (currently Bluetooth changes from kernel are ON)

* recompiling wpa_supplicant

* manually starting wpa_supplicant (init.d)

* double checking kernel configuration from WiFi Wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

* commenting all lines added to Bluetooth configuration files made (currently ALL COMMENTED)

* copy hooks from /usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks to /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks

Any ideas of why my WiFi stopped working and how to fix it?

Thanks In AdvanceLast edited by JudithSamaniego on Wed Mar 14, 2018 10:50 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Tony0945

What's the result of "ifconfig -a" ?

If you have compiled your config into the kernel, please post the url from

"zcat /proc/config.gz |wgetpaste"

----------

## JudithSamaniego

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> What's the result of "ifconfig -a" ?
> 
> If you have compiled your config into the kernel, please post the url from
> 
> "zcat /proc/config.gz |wgetpaste"

 

ifconfig -a

```

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 148.210.127.219  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 148.210.127.255

        inet6 fe80::90ae:bcb1:a408:1637  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether b0:5a:da:d0:35:53  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 6169  bytes 5759153 (5.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 5008  bytes 980717 (957.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 22  bytes 1986 (1.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 22  bytes 1986 (1.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

It's not detecting the wifi card   :Sad: 

regarding the zcat /proc/config.gz |wgetpaste

bash: wgetpaste: command not found

however i got to the directory and theres a "config" file inside "config.gz" with a bunch of lines.. should i send it all? (I'll just paste the ones i think matter)

```

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_UAPSD is not set

#

# Debugging Options

#

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

CONFIG_IWLEGACY=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

#

# iwl3945 / iwl4965 Debugging Options

#

# CONFIG_IWLEGACY_DEBUG is not set

# WiMAX Wireless Broadband devices

#

CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_USB=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_I2400M_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

CONFIG_WAN=y

# CONFIG_LANMEDIA is not set

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

# CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH is not set

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

```

[EDIT]

* Also following post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-925694.html just to see some outputs

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -d -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

wpa_supplicant v2.5

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='INFINITUMsl5y'

   id=1 ssid='samurai'

   id=2 ssid='robonet'

   id=3 ssid='nowififoru'

   id=4 ssid='INFINITUM5910'

   id=5 ssid='reduacji'

   id=6 ssid='reduacji'

   id=7 ssid='reduacji'

   id=8 ssid='reduacji'

   id=9 ssid='reduacji'

   id=10 ssid='reduacji'

rfkill: Cannot open RFKILL control device

WEXT: RFKILL status not available

Could not read interface wlan0 flags: No such device

WEXT: Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

wlan0: Failed to initialize driver interface

Failed to add interface wlan0

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: Cancelling authentication timeout

```

----------

## Tony0945

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's not detecting the wifi card  
> 
> regarding the zcat /proc/config.gz |wgetpaste
> ...

  You should emerge wgetpaste. It pastes textfiles into a file on the web and returns the url. It's very useful for posting large files on the forum.

I don't see any hardware drivers in what you posted. Let's see what hardware you have. Post the results of "lspci -k". If you don't have that command, "emerge pciutils", you will need that (and other things like hdparm) to examine your hardware. Here's a sample from one of my machines:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3                                                                                                              fh) Processor Root Complex

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3fh                                                                                                              ) Processor Root Complex

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3fh) I/                                                                                                              O Memory Management Unit

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3fh                                                                                                              ) I/O Memory Management Unit

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kaveri                                                                                                               [Radeon R7 Graphics]

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device d000

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kaveri HDMI/DP Audi                                                                                                              o Controller

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device a002

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1424

00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1424

00:03.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3f                                                                                                              h) Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3f                                                                                                              h) Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1424

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controll                                                                                                              er (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:10.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controll                                                                                                              er (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller                                                                                                               [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device b002

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controll                                                                                                              er (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controll                                                                                                              er (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controll                                                                                                              er (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controll                                                                                                              er (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 16)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller

        Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH IDE Controller

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5002

        Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (                                                                                                              rev 01)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device a182

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controll                                                                                                              er (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5004

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3                                                                                                              fh) Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3                                                                                                              fh) Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3                                                                                                              fh) Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3                                                                                                              fh) Processor Function 3

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

        Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3                                                                                                              fh) Processor Function 4

        Kernel driver in use: fam15h_power

        Kernel modules: fam15h_power

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 30h-3                                                                                                              fh) Processor Function 5

01:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1343

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device 5007

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 P                                                                                                              CI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Onboard Ethernet

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

```

 Notice that it not only tells you what hardware is attched to the PCI bus, it tells what driver has been loaded. If you see something recognizably ethernet and there is no driver, we have hit paydirt.

A relevant excerpt from my one system that has a wireless card:

```
00:09.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k

```

----------

## JudithSamaniego

Thanks for the advise   :Smile:   , so i got wgetpaste as you told me and here is the link generated:  http://bpaste.net/show/a3ef079abba2

And i have already pasted my output for lspci -k but i will paste it again anyways

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadwell-U Host Bridge -OPI

   Kernel driver in use: bdw_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadwell-U Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Camarillo Device (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadwell-U Camarillo Device

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP USB xHCI Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP USB xHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP MEI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP MEI Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev e3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #2 (rev e3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev e3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev e3)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP LPC Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI Mode] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Wildcat Point-LP SMBus Controller

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless AC 3165

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

----------

## Tony0945

My apologies. It must have been too late at night.

Looking over your pastebin, I don't see CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL set. This is at 

```
 Prompt: Intel devices                                                                                                                                                                 │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                           │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                 │

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                                     │

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                                                                                                   │

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/intel/Kconfig:1                                                                                                                                     │

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y]         
```

Yet somehow  CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m  ???

do "grep -r iwlwifi /lib/modules" to make sure the module is built.  If it isn't, rebuild the kernel with CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL.

 And I think you need firmware.

```
MSI linux # eix -e iwl3160-ucode

* sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode

     Available versions:

     (7)    ~0.7.1.22

     (8)    ~0.8.15.22 ~0.8.24.22

     (9)    ~0.9.214.23 ~0.9.228.25

     (10)   ~0.10.11.23 ~0.10.15.23

     (12)   ~0.12.16.25 ~0.12.17.25

     (13)   ~0.13.30.25

     (15)   ~0.15.227938

     (16)   ~0.16.242414

       {bluetooth}

     Homepage:            https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

     Description:         Firmware for Intel (R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160

```

 As your first post shows, it's masked, so I assume you are running a stable amd64 system.

Add the line "sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode" to /etc/portage/package.unmask, run ". /etc/profile" and "emerge iwl3160-ucode"

reboot the computer and run "modprobe -v iwlwifi". If there is an error, pate the output of dmesg.

----------

## JudithSamaniego

Ok, I'm not sure if it's built : here is the paste for grep -r iwlwifi /lib/modules https://bpaste.net/show/a4172a6030a9

 I checked the kernel and WLAN is [YES] ( i have already checked)

Added "sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode" to package.unmask,  but should it not be preceded by an "=" sign? I wrote it without an "=", ran source /etc/profile

, 

tried to emerge iwl3160-ucode:

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo emerge iwl3160-ucode

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: app-text/texlive-core-2015

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * Last emerge --sync was 1y 208d 6h 37m ago.

 * IMPORTANT: 45 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode-37.8.10_p2 

[ebuild  N    ~] sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode-0.16.242414  USE="bluetooth" 

[blocks B      ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware[-savedconfig] ("sys-kernel/linux-firmware[-savedconfig]" is blocking sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode-37.8.10_p2, sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode-0.16.242414)

[blocks B      ] sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode ("sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160331)

[blocks B      ] sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode ("sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160331)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160331:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-kernel/linux-firmware required by @selected

  (sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode-0.16.242414:16/16::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    iwl3160-ucode

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode-0.16.242414::gentoo[bluetooth]

# required by iwl3160-ucode (argument)

=sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode-37.8.10_p2 ~amd64

# required by iwl3160-ucode (argument)

=sys-firmware/iwl3160-ucode-0.16.242414 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

```

* I have already added the keyword changes and I've read the section about blocked packages, but I don't know what step to take from here   :Confused:  (tried emerge --pretend but same happened)

[EDIT] Should I update sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160331 to maybe linux-firmware-20170314  or something like that?

----------

## Tony0945

The = sign is for a specific version. I had you unmask all versions. I see the firmware is in linux-firmware, so you should remove the unmask line.

The grep shows that the module exists, so try loading it with "modprobe -v iwlwifi", look for an error message and run dmesg to see if it reportas an error. If no errors you should have a wireless listing in "ifconfig -a".

It looks like your portage is messed up. Unless /etc/make.conf is a symlink to /etc/portage/make.conf (I do this) you shouldn't have both. Long ago /etc/make.conf was the file, now it's /etc/portage/make.conf. If you have two separate files, rename /etc/make.conf to /etc/make.conf.old and review both for any differences.

/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf on my system:

```

[local]

location=/usr/local/portage

priority=9999

masters = gentoo

auto-sync = no

```

"Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: app-text/texlive-core-2015 "

I think it's saying you need the "=" here. but you should also change it to 2015-r1 as 2015 doesn't seem to exist anymore.

```
# eix texlive-core

* app-text/texlive-core

     Available versions:  2012-r1 ~2012-r3 ~2013-r3 2014-r4 2015-r1 2016-r5 2016-r6 ~2017-r2 2017-r3 {X cjk doc +luajittex source tk xetex}

     Homepage:            http://tug.org/texlive/

     Description:         A complete TeX distribution

```

WHOA! NEARLY TWO YEARS AGO!

```
* Last emerge --sync was 1y 208d 6h 37m ago. 
```

VERY IMPORTANT - DO THIS BEFORE ANYTHING ELSE

```
* IMPORTANT: 45 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating. 
```

NeddySeagoon seems to excel at updating old portages. Do you want to do that first or concentrate on wireless?

In any case, fix /etc/make.conf and run etc-update  or dispatch-conf. dispatch-conf seems to be preferred but personally, I could never get the hang of it.  After those see if manually loading the driver with modprobe works. Don't sync portage just yet because you will have a lot of breakage. But fix the errors that portage reported above.

I suggest posting a new help request about updating portage and continuing the wireless problem in this thread.

----------

## khayyam

JudithSamaniego ...

you can't have both linux-firmware and iwl3160-ucode installed at the same time (hence the "Block"), I assume because the former contains the later. Check under /lib/firmware, you may already have the required ucode. 

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## JudithSamaniego

I apologize for not answering fast, but i get busy sometimes with school... and time wasted on public transport   :Shocked: 

Tony0945

I removed (commented) the line to unmask the iwl3160-ucode from package.unmask

trying to load iwlwifi with modprobe returns this

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi

insmod /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko 

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'iwlwifi': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg returns all of this: http://bpaste.net/show/b5e3e7ebe513 (very helpful tool the wgetpaste [love it] , Thank you)

*In reference to the file /etc/make.conf, all there is in it is the line " PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage "

Should I rename it as you stated?

*I seen not to have a /usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf directory/file   :Confused: 

* Added -r1 to the texlive-core keyword

This is first time I run etc-update

```

judypaws@GentooPC /etc/portage $ sudo etc-update

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/portage/package.license (9)

2) /etc/portage/package.unmask (3)

3) /etc/portage/package.keywords/openssh (3)

4) /etc/portage/package.keywords/pivy (1)

5) /etc/portage/package.keywords/vtk-6.1.0-r2 (4)

6) /etc/portage/package.use/iputils (5)

7) /etc/portage/package.use/libxml2 (7)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): 

```

hahaha, I sure dont know what option to pick, my guess is -3, but,  I dont know. Anyways, right now I would like to keep focus on the wireless issue (unless of course update is completly necessary). If by updating i'm going to have trouble (which personally I don't mind if there's no lost files), I prefer not to right now because I really need my wifi working asap. Not everywhere can my PC be plugged to ethernet and I have assigments to work on   :Shocked: 

khayyam

I checked it and here it is (I see multiple iwl3160-ucode)

```

judypaws@GentooPC /etc/portage $ cd /lib/firmware

judypaws@GentooPC /lib/firmware $ ls

3com                         LICENCE.e100

acenic                       LICENCE.ene_firmware

adaptec                      LICENCE.fw_sst_0f28

advansys                     LICENCE.go7007

agere_ap_fw.bin              LICENCE.i2400m

agere_sta_fw.bin             LICENCE.ibt_firmware

amdgpu                       LICENCE.IntcSST2

amd-ucode                    LICENCE.it913x

ar3k                         LICENCE.iwlwifi_firmware

ar5523.bin                   LICENCE.kaweth

ar7010_1_1.fw                LICENCE.Marvell

ar7010.fw                    LICENCE.moxa

ar9170-1.fw                  LICENCE.mwl8335

ar9170-2.fw                  LICENCE.myri10ge_firmware

ar9271.fw                    LICENCE.nvidia

as102_data1_st.hex           LICENCE.OLPC

as102_data2_st.hex           LICENCE.open-ath9k-htc-firmware

ath10k                       LICENCE.phanfw

ath3k-1.fw                   LICENCE.qat_firmware

ath6k                        LICENCE.qla1280

ath9k_htc                    LICENCE.qla2xxx

atmel                        LICENCE.r8a779x_usb3

atmsar11.fw                  LICENCE.ralink_a_mediatek_company_firmware

atusb                        LICENCE.ralink-firmware.txt

av7110                       LICENCE.rtlwifi_firmware.txt

bnx2                         LICENCE.siano

bnx2x                        LICENCE.tda7706-firmware.txt

bnx2x-e1-4.8.53.0.fw         LICENCE.ti-connectivity

bnx2x-e1-5.2.13.0.fw         LICENCE.ti-keystone

bnx2x-e1-5.2.7.0.fw          LICENCE.ueagle-atm4-firmware

bnx2x-e1h-4.8.53.0.fw        LICENCE.via_vt6656

bnx2x-e1h-5.2.13.0.fw        LICENCE.wl1251

bnx2x-e1h-5.2.7.0.fw         LICENCE.xc4000

brcm                         LICENCE.xc5000

carl9170-1.fw                LICENCE.xc5000c

carl9170fw                   LICENSE.amdgpu

cbfw-3.2.1.1.bin             LICENSE.amd-ucode

cbfw-3.2.3.0.bin             LICENSE.atmel

cbfw-3.2.5.1.bin             LICENSE.dib0700

cis                          LICENSE.hfi1_firmware

cmmb_vega_12mhz.inp          LICENSE.i915

cmmb_venice_12mhz.inp        LICENSE.QualcommAtheros_ar3k

configure                    LICENSE.QualcommAtheros_ath10k

cpia2                        LICENSE.radeon

ct2fw-3.2.1.1.bin            liquidio

ct2fw-3.2.3.0.bin            Makefile

ct2fw-3.2.5.1.bin            matrox

ctefx.bin                    moxa

ctfw-3.2.1.1.bin             mrvl

ctfw-3.2.3.0.bin             mt7601u.bin

ctfw-3.2.5.1.bin             mt7650.bin

ctspeq.bin                   mts_cdma.fw

cxgb3                        mts_edge.fw

cxgb4                        mts_gsm.fw

dabusb                       mts_mt9234mu.fw

dsp56k                       mts_mt9234zba.fw

dvb-fe-xc4000-1.4.1.fw       mwl8k

dvb-fe-xc5000-1.6.114.fw     mwlwifi

dvb-fe-xc5000c-4.1.30.7.fw   myri10ge_eth_big_z8e.dat

dvb_nova_12mhz_b0.inp        myri10ge_ethp_big_z8e.dat

dvb_nova_12mhz.inp           myri10ge_ethp_z8e.dat

dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw      myri10ge_eth_z8e.dat

dvb-usb-it9135-01.fw         myri10ge_rss_eth_big_z8e.dat

dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw         myri10ge_rss_ethp_big_z8e.dat

dvb-usb-terratec-h5-drxk.fw  myri10ge_rss_ethp_z8e.dat

e100                         myri10ge_rss_eth_z8e.dat

edgeport                     myricom

emi26                        nvidia

emi62                        ositech

ene-ub6250                   phanfw.bin

ess                          qat_895xcc.bin

f2255usb.bin                 qat_895xcc_mmp.bin

go7007                       qat_c3xxx.bin

GPL-3                        qat_c3xxx_mmp.bin

hfi1_dc8051.fw               qat_c62x.bin

hfi1_fabric.fw               qat_c62x_mmp.bin

hfi1_pcie.fw                 qat_mmp.bin

hfi1_sbus.fw                 qca

htc_7010.fw                  qed

htc_9271.fw                  ql2100_fw.bin

i2400m-fw-usb-1.4.sbcf       ql2200_fw.bin

i2400m-fw-usb-1.5.sbcf       ql2300_fw.bin

i6050-fw-usb-1.5.sbcf        ql2322_fw.bin

i915                         ql2400_fw.bin

intel                        ql2500_fw.bin

intelliport2.bin             qlogic

isci                         r128

isdbt_nova_12mhz_b0.inp      r8a779x_usb3_v1.dlmem

isdbt_nova_12mhz.inp         r8a779x_usb3_v2.dlmem

isdbt_rio.inp                radeon

iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode         README

iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode         rp2.fw

iwlwifi-100-5.ucode          rsi_91x.fw

iwlwifi-105-6.ucode          rt2561.bin

iwlwifi-135-6.ucode          rt2561s.bin

iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode         rt2661.bin

iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode         rt2860.bin

iwlwifi-3160-10.ucode        rt2870.bin

iwlwifi-3160-12.ucode        rt3070.bin

iwlwifi-3160-13.ucode        rt3071.bin

iwlwifi-3160-16.ucode        rt3090.bin

iwlwifi-3160-7.ucode         rt3290.bin

iwlwifi-3160-8.ucode         rt73.bin

iwlwifi-3160-9.ucode         RTL8192E

iwlwifi-3168-21.ucode        rtl_bt

iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode         rtl_nic

iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode         rtlwifi

iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode         s2250.fw

iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode         s2250_loader.fw

iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode         s5p-mfc.fw

iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode         s5p-mfc-v6.fw

iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode         s5p-mfc-v6-v2.fw

iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode      s5p-mfc-v7.fw

iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode      s5p-mfc-v8.fw

iwlwifi-6000g2b-5.ucode      sb16

iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode      sdd_sagrad_1091_1098.bin

iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode         slicoss

iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode         sms1xxx-hcw-55xxx-dvbt-02.fw

iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode        sms1xxx-hcw-55xxx-isdbt-02.fw

iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode        sms1xxx-nova-a-dvbt-01.fw

iwlwifi-7260-13.ucode        sms1xxx-nova-b-dvbt-01.fw

iwlwifi-7260-16.ucode        sms1xxx-stellar-dvbt-01.fw

iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode         sun

iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode         sxg

iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode         TDA7706_OM_v2.5.1_boot.txt

iwlwifi-7265-10.ucode        TDA7706_OM_v3.0.2_boot.txt

iwlwifi-7265-12.ucode        tdmb_nova_12mhz.inp

iwlwifi-7265-13.ucode        tehuti

iwlwifi-7265-16.ucode        ti_3410.fw

iwlwifi-7265-8.ucode         ti_5052.fw

iwlwifi-7265-9.ucode         ti-connectivity

iwlwifi-7265D-10.ucode       tigon

iwlwifi-7265D-12.ucode       ti-keystone

iwlwifi-7265D-13.ucode       tlg2300_firmware.bin

iwlwifi-7265D-16.ucode       tr_smctr.bin

iwlwifi-7265D-21.ucode       ttusb-budget

iwlwifi-8000C-13.ucode       ueagle-atm

iwlwifi-8000C-16.ucode       usbdux

iwlwifi-8000C-21.ucode       usbduxfast_firmware.bin

iwlwifi-8265-21.ucode        usbdux_firmware.bin

kaweth                       usbduxsigma_firmware.bin

keyspan                      v4l-cx231xx-avcore-01.fw

keyspan_pda                  v4l-cx23418-apu.fw

korg                         v4l-cx23418-cpu.fw

lbtf_usb.bin                 v4l-cx23418-dig.fw

lgs8g75.fw                   v4l-cx23885-avcore-01.fw

libertas                     v4l-cx25840.fw

LICENCE.Abilis               vicam

LICENCE.adsp_sst             vntwusb.fw

LICENCE.agere                vxge

LICENCE.atheros_firmware     WHENCE

LICENCE.broadcom_bcm43xx     whiteheat.fw

LICENCE.ca0132               whiteheat_loader.fw

LICENCE.cavium               wsm_22.bin

LICENCE.chelsio_firmware     yam

LICENCE.cw1200               yamaha

judypaws@GentooPC /lib/firmware $ 

```

----------

## Tony0945

I'm certainly no wifi expert but the dmesg complaints about missing symbols make me suspect the kernel.

run "ls -l /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/modules.order:kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko"

and "uname -a"

The time and date should be very close (date should be the same). That's the time-date the module was built and the time-date the kernel was built. They should be no more than minutes different.

If they are not, rebuild the kernel and modules.  Do you use genkernel or build from scratch? Do you have an initramfs?

Really hoping Khayyam will comment again.

If we are not making progress you can put sysrescuecd on a USB stick and boot, use network manager to get your connection then choot. You should then be in your installation with working wifi even if it is kludgy.

Portage stuff in next post.

EDIT:

Did you "rc-update del bluetooth" ?

On the Raspberry pi, bluetooth and wifi use the same device so you can't have them both at the same time. I don't know if that applies to your laptop also.Last edited by Tony0945 on Tue Mar 13, 2018 11:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony0945

Portage stuff:

You can erase the one line /etc/make.conf. I'm a pack rat.

Well those 45 config changes boiled down to 7. Do not use -3 option. Instead step through the list and look at the changes offered. If you don't understand, choose the "skip" option to save for later.

I see they are all portage file changes which I've never seen from etc-update.  Automatic update might wipe out your manual changes.

----------

## JudithSamaniego

* Ok I tried that command but it's not working, I deleted part of the line from ":kernel" and i got this:

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo ls -l /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/modules.order:kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

ls: cannot access /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/modules.order:kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko: No such file or directory

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo ls -l /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/modules.order

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 59236 Mar 12 16:25 /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/modules.order

```

Then uname -a

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ uname -a

Linux GentooPC 4.4.6-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Aug 19 13:48:41 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

The times dont match nor are they close but i'm not sure if it's due to it not working at first (the version you provided me with)  :Sad: 

* I used genkernel when installing it but have made some changes to it

* I guess i do have initramfs : looked the name on the root directories and theres a bunch of files including that name ("initramfs.mounts" for example)

* I have not rc-update del bluetooth but i just did and will see what happens   :Exclamation: 

* Deleted the line from /etc/make.conf 

*have not yet done anything about the 45 config changes   :Razz: 

----------

## Tony0945

start at /lib and drill down till you get your driver. I probably had a typo. I even had a typo while drilling down on my wireless system.

My driver is for the Atheros 9227, but I'm sure once you get down to "wireless" there will only be one entry. Your kernel won't be 4.4-115-gentoo either.

```
k6 ~ # cd /lib

k6 /lib # cd modules

k6 /lib/modules # cd 4.4.115-gentoo

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo # cd kernel

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel # cd drivers

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers # cd net

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net # cd wireless

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless # cd ath9k

-bash: cd: ath9k: No such file or directory

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless # ls

ath

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless # cd ath

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath # ls

ath9k  ath.ko

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath # cd ath9k

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k # ls

ath9k_common.ko  ath9k_htc.ko  ath9k_hw.ko  ath9k.ko

k6 /lib/modules/4.4.115-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k # ls -l

total 596

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  30824 Mar 11 12:10 ath9k_common.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  70336 Mar 11 12:10 ath9k_htc.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 395648 Mar 11 12:10 ath9k_hw.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 103744 Mar 11 12:10 ath9k.ko

```

Try rebuilding your kernel with "genkernel --menuconfig" Under "general setup->localversion" enter some string that will appended to the kernel name so we can keep them straight, maybe "judy2".

----------

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

> Deleted the line from /etc/make.conf 

  So now it's blank? Just delete it then.

Make sure it isn't a symlink

```
MSI ~ # ls -l /etc/make.conf

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep  4  2014 /etc/make.conf -> /etc/portage/make.conf
```

 That's a symlink. Don't delete that.

Sorry if I'm being too basic. I don't know your knowledge of gentoo or linux. Better to be safe than sorry.

EDIT: BTW, what boot system are you using? Grub? refind?  If it has a menu, once you have a working configuration you can save it with a menu entry so that you can experiment but always boot the known working version. I save three, but, as I said, I'm a pack rat.

----------

## JudithSamaniego

Haha it's ok for you to be very explicit, I'm no expert at linux haha I just know a couple stuff, so don't worry

back on track, i'm guessing it's is not s symlink

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ ls -l /etc/make.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 35 Mar 13 18:41 /etc/make.conf

```

* so, I'll delete it.

* I followed the same directories as you (i though you wanted me to haha) so here it is

```

judypaws@GentooPC /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k $ ls -l

total 17356

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1766078 Mar 12 16:25 ath9k_common.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3207950 Mar 12 16:25 ath9k_htc.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8369974 Mar 12 16:25 ath9k_hw.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4417502 Mar 12 16:25 ath9k.ko

```

* I remember installing grub2

* And before rebuilding with genkernel... It will create a copy right? I have configured some stuff on it becausenot everything worked with genkernel for me. It does sound interesting though, i understood it creates a copy of kernel configuration, I just wanna be sure

[EDIT] I entered to the /usr/src/linux directory, and hit ls

```

judypaws@GentooPC /usr/src/linux $ ls

arch     crypto         fs       Kconfig      mm               net.wlo1        security    virt

block    distro         include  kernel       modules.builtin  README          sound       vmlinux

certs    Documentation  init     lib          modules.order    REPORTING-BUGS  System.map  vmlinux-gdb.py

COPYING  drivers        ipc      MAINTAINERS  Module.symvers   samples         tools       vmlinux.o

CREDITS  firmware       Kbuild   Makefile     net              scripts         usr

```

I get that BUT i never noticed net.wlo1 appears highlighed (in my case red background and white font)... is that normal?

[EDIT 2] hahaha hold on, you have Atheros i just realized i should be looking for mine   :Laughing:   how dumb of me ... I'll look that up again

[EDIT 3]

Ok i have this

```

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 (rev 81)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless AC 3165

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

And this 

```

judypaws@GentooPC /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi $ ls -l

total 5888

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Mar 12 16:25 dvm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6017070 Mar 12 16:25 iwlwifi.ko

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Mar 12 16:25 mvm

```

And about the kernel, Im not sure what to do : when i do sudo make menuconfing, should it be make genkernel --menuconfig or something like that? And the string you mean here?

```

(Judy2) Local version - append to kernel release                                     │ │  

  │ │               [ ] Automatically append version information to the version string 

```

----------

## khayyam

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi
> 
> ...

 

JudithSamaniego ... the iwlwifi module is not that built with the currently booted kernel, so you've either rebuilt the kernel and not run 'make modules-install' or you've not copied the kernel to /boot after having done so (or prehaps you did but /boot wasn't mounted). This is the source of your problem, because currently the modules isn't getting loaded (and so all questions re firmware/ucode are moot at this present time). I notice also that your missing CONFIG_RFKILL, you should enable this, rebuild the kernel/modules, run 'make modules-install', and copy the vmlinuz (or bzImage) to /boot (making sure /boot is mounted if it's a seperate partition, and that the timestamp corresponds with the creation time).

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> *I seen not to have a /usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf directory/file  :?

 

In which case create one:

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/metadata/

# echo 'masters = gentoo' > /usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf
```

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> The following is the list of files which need updating, each
> 
> ...

 

This is the result of using '--autounmask-write', and not really understanding what it does, or what you need to do subsequently (ie, run 'etc-update' or 'dispatch-conf' to update the config). I'd suggest you don't use '--autounmask-write' without first understanding what it does (because it's a gateway to mixing stable/unstable ... and so skill/knowledge is required).

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> khayyam, I checked it and here it is (I see multiple iwl3160-ucode)

 

TIP: you don't need to 'cd' to run 'ls', you can also limit its output (and so not provide us will the entire contents of /lib/firmware but only those items relevant to the issue ... in short the signal to noise ratio should be kept low), eg:

```
# ls /lib/firmware/iwl*
```

Anyhow, I expect that having linux-firmware you don't need to worry about iwl3160-ucode, and as I said above the current issue is the module failing to load.

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> I get that BUT i never noticed net.wlo1 appears highlighed (in my case red background and white font)... is that normal?

 

Yes, it's a symbolic link, created as the result of an error on your part. You've tried to make a symlink (as per the networking documentation) but you didn't pay attention to the path, or your PWD.

```
# ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlo1
```

So, a little more care is required. As for genkernel, can't help in that regard, never used it.

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> Really hoping Khayyam will comment again.

 

@Tony0945 ... I hardly pay any attention to the forums, or gentoo, these days, but there, you have your wish :)

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Tony0945

As usual, Khayyam has explained it much better than me.

regarding the command to run genkernel, it would be "sudo genkernel --menuconfig"

If you prefer the other way (as I do) here is the script I use:

```
#!

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz >.config

# At this point we should compare kernel versions and make oldconfig if the base version has updated

make oldconfig

make menuconfig   &&  make -j5 && make -j5 modules_install && make -j5 install && echo "Don't forget to update boot loader menu"
```

"nano /usr/local/sbin/buildmykernel" cut and paste the script, after saving run "chmod a+x /usr/local/sbin/buildmykernel"

The -j5 is because it's running on a four core machine. My six core has -j7, my old 32bit single core has -j1.  You don't need any "-jN" at all. It just tells make how many parallel threads to run to speed things up.

The "zcat" assumes that a copy of the configuration has been built into the kernel. I like to do this because it eliminates all doubt about the current running kernel. It's optional to keep the kernel size down, important for very old systems and embedded devices. Modern PC's and laptops have gobs of memory and disk space.   If /proc/config.gz exists  and is not empty, then you have the configuration built into the kernel.

"make oldconfig" will prompt you for selections on new CONFIG items. I mostly run this when emerge downloads a new kernel version, but it doesn't hurt if it's the same kernel version. it will just take a few seconds and do nothing.

When the "make menuconfig" runs you can make any configuration changes. On an update I usually just exit right away. In your case, I asked you to append a local string so that we can distinguish this kernel and module set.

The && is a logical AND so that if any command fails, the following commands will not execute. So if you don't see the "Don't forget..." message at the end, something went wrong.

This script is patterned after genkernel. Genkernel actually edits the grub menu for you which is why I suggested it. Genkernel also produces an initramfs which you probably don't need. Genkernel makes a somewhat bloated kernel and initramfs, but it's more fool-proof. Building by hand (or my script) is more efficient but it's easier to make a mistake.

Running sudo all the time like Ubuntu is annoying to me, so when doing system work, I usually work in a virtual terminal and execute "su -" which will prompt for the root password like sudo and change directory to /root. That makes it harder to make errors like you did with net.lo

I make a LOT of typos, hence I like scripts and GUI's.

Running genkernel straight will, I believe, give you a kernel with most everything enabled. Using genkernel --menuconfig let's you trim it. my script builds on what you have.

Oh! And as Khayyam said, be sure to enable rfkill. In the menuconfig type a slash followed by a config name (complete or partial) and menuconfig with put up a box showing where it is in the menu tree. So just type "/RFKILL" without the quotes to find where the menu item is.

----------

## JudithSamaniego

THANK YOU so much!!! Both were absolutlely right,  /boot/ partition was not being mounted and have never noticed that. 

*I mounted boot partition to boot directory and used genkernel --menuconfig all and let the kernel build itself. Now everything seems to be how it used to, wpa_supplicant is connecting although net.wlo1 fails to start, is connects to wifi even if it doesn't connect me to the internet just yet, but i guess i should just fix some other things in the kernel for it to work

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo iwconfig

wlo1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"robonet"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:23:69:5F:E9:6D   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=17 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=65/70  Signal level=-45 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eno1      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlo1 start

 * /etc/init.d/net.wlo1 uses runscript, please convert to openrc-run.

 * Bringing up interface wlo1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlo1 ...

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlo1 failed to start

```

Thanks Again Tony0945 & Khayyam   :Very Happy:   I'm guessing i should always mount boot from now on before making changes

----------

## Tony0945

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> Thanks Again Tony0945 & Khayyam    I'm guessing i should always mount boot from now on before making changes

 

You are Welcome!  Some people leave boot unmounted for fear of damage. I don't. My later installs don't even use a separate partition.

It's a common error. And welcome to Gentoo!   Continue the thread if you have more trouble connecting, although Network Manager should handle it now.

When it's working, add [SOLVED] to the title of your original post.

----------

## JudithSamaniego

Thanks, it's not working yet but I still added the [SOLVED] thing  :Razz:  even so, I'd post anything if i seem to achieve nothing on my try. I appreciate the help guys

----------

## JudithSamaniego

 :Embarassed:   hehe, well I've been trying but i just don't seem to get to it

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlo1 restart

 * /etc/init.d/net.wlo1 uses runscript, please convert to openrc-run.

 * Bringing up interface wlo1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlo1 ...

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                       [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlo1 failed to start

```

I then proceded to ask a friend, told me he believes it has to do with runscript being converted to openrc-run, but i'm not sure

* wpa_suppicant work fine apparently, as it now scans and connects to networks (but can't get to the internet)

* wlo1 appears on ifconfig :

```

judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ ifconfig

wlo1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.0.1.18  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.0.1.255

        inet6 fe80::4e34:88ff:feb6:731c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 4c:34:88:b6:73:1c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 7475  bytes 3890902 (3.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4515  bytes 884760 (864.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

and iwconfig returns this now

```
judypaws@GentooPC ~ $ sudo iwconfig

wlo1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"robonet"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:23:69:5F:E9:6D   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=17 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=66/70  Signal level=-44 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:3  Invalid misc:560   Missed beacon:0

```

* I checked Wifi Gentoo page https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi to check the kernel configuration and I have it

Any Ideas?   :Question: 

----------

## khayyam

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> [...] wpa_supplicant is connecting although net.wlo1 fails to start, is connects to wifi even if it doesn't connect me to the internet just yet, but i guess i should just fix some other things in the kernel for it to work

 

JudithSamaniego ... by the looks of things you have both wpa_supplicant and net.wlo1 in the runlevel, this will cause net.wlo1 to fail, as there will already be an instance of wpa_supplicant running. If that is the case then remove wpa_supplicant from the runlevel, if not, then you need to provide the current configuration (/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/conf.d/net). It might also help to see what's currently in the runlevel (the output of 'rc-status default').

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> Thanks Again Tony0945 & Khayyam  :D  I'm guessing i should always mount boot from now on before making changes

 

You're welcome & best ... khay

----------

## JudithSamaniego

THANK YOU!!! ha ha It was definitely removing wpa_supplicant from run level default 

You Guys are the bomb! Thank you so so much Really Appreciate it

----------

## Hu

 *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   

> I then proceded to ask a friend, told me he believes it has to do with runscript being converted to openrc-run, but i'm not sure

 He is incorrect.  That message is meant for package maintainers, but is shown to everyone.  It is part of a misguided attempt to fix a trivial issue by causing massive churn in a large number of packages.  It is harmless for you.  You can ignore it.

----------

## khayyam

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *JudithSamaniego wrote:*   I then proceded to ask a friend, told me he believes it has to do with runscript being converted to openrc-run, but i'm not sure 
> 
> He is incorrect.  That message is meant for package maintainers, but is shown to everyone.  It is part of a misguided attempt to fix a trivial issue by causing massive churn in a large number of packages.  It is harmless for you.  You can ignore it.

 

Hu ... I'm pleased someone agree's with me. Still, the OP could fix the shebang and so silence the warning:

```
#!/bin/sh

set -e

for i in $(find /etc/init.d/ -type f -a -exec \

    grep \

    --max-count=1 \

    --files-with-matches \

    --line-regexp '^#!/sbin/runscript$' '{}' \;) ; do

    sed -i -- '1s/runscript/openrc-run/' "$i" ;

done
```

best ... khay

----------

